# wool smells like pee



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I have used exclusively wool on two babies now, and I love it. But a pair of longies I just made from a 100% wool sweater always smells despite excessive washing/lanolizing. Never had this problem before. What is up?!


----------



## mrs.yd (Feb 13, 2008)

maybe the wool had some sort of acrylic or polyester in it?


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I guess it must have. I could have sworn the tag said 100% but clearly something isn't adding up. I'm going to have to retire and replace them which is a shame because they came out SO GOOD LOOKING and I'm short on time and funds at present. <sigh>


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Some yarns require a lot of lanolizing before they're good to go. I would not assume it is a blend. You may also need to consider more absorbancy under them.

Oh, and do they smell when wet or dry?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd also wonder when you notice the smell - I've had wool end up a little stinky when I haven't done extra towel-rolling drying that it needed after washing. If it's wet too long. . something like that might intensify a smell problem (esp. if it's when dry - wet wool will smell somewhat, but like itself - not pee).

What do you use to wash your wool? Adding some kind of essential oil to your wash or in rinsing could also help.


----------

